# "R C's Mom"...ready to go...



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Special order... Darlene wanted special pens made for the retiring Fire Dept Chief...and the retiring Police Chief down at Sweeney....

Think I finally got something she/they will like...Heck of a time finding the decos for the pen clips...

Left...Fire Chief's pen...Mesquite...decorated with Fireman's Maltese Cross

Right..Police Chief's pen...Redwood Burl..decorated with Policeman's Badge.

NEXT !!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Jim, just what the Dr. ordered!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You da man Jim!! Very nice.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Dang Jim you never cease to amaze me !! Very cool Thanks so much.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very very cool


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, very nice!! Gotta' love that mesquite! gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always by the pro.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Very nice job!
I think I like the mesquite best, the grain in the close up looks nice.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------

